# Spielelaptop Muss das teuer sein



## CyberLotus (22. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Suche nen Laptop mit dem man CoD Crysis2 und Homefront 
Spiel kann. ( möglichst mit AA)
Akku-laufzeit ist egal.
Festplatte auch

(Preis bei ungefär 700-800€)

Ich weiß das es viele threds dieser art gibt aber bitte macht mir trotzdem vorschläge


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (22. Februar 2011)

ich weiß nicht, aber wenn du auf lange zeit wie mit einem desktop zocken willst wird das eher schwer und teuer. meine erfahrungen sind, dass in foren generell eher von gamernotebooks abgeraten wird und auf kleine tower im 600-800 euro bereich veerwiesen wird. damit kann man besser, länger und günstiger zocken....
siehse ja das selbst so alienware notebooks für 1700 oder noch mehr grad mal mit desktops im 500 euro bereich mithalten....vllt sogar 600


----------



## der_knoben (22. Februar 2011)

Also für nen guten Gaming Laptop sollte es am besten nen i7 + GTX460M oder HD5870 MObility sein. Dass du damit aber nicht unter 1400EUR wegkommst, sollte dir klar sein. Leistungsmäßig liegst du dann Graka technisch auf höhe einer HD5750. SO nen Desktop - Rechner bekommst schon für 500EUR.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2011)

Für 800€ wäre ne Leistung drin ca. wie eine vielleicht Nvidia 8800GT, mehr an sich nicht. Überleg Dir, ob Du wirklich unbedingt per Notebook spielen willst. Ein halb so teurer PC ist idR schon besser als ein "Gamernotebook".


----------



## proxygyn (22. Februar 2011)

Entweder hat man soviel Geld, dass der Preis keine Rolle spielt oder man sollte auf einen DesktopPC ausweichen. Manche Dinge sind leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Termie (23. Februar 2011)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Suche nen Laptop mit dem man CoD Crysis2 und Homefront
> Spiel kann. ( möglichst mit AA)
> (Preis bei ungefär 700-800€)


 
Mit anderen Worten, das ultimative Gamer-Laptop möglichst geschenkt.  Wirf´ mal ´nen Blick auf das neue Dell XPS 17, kam erst vor zwei Tagen raus. Das hat ab ca. 820 Euro u.a. ´nen Sandy Bridge Core i7-2630QM und ne Nvidia GT 555M mit 3 GB Grafikspeicher. Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass damit Crysis 2 gut läuft, aufgrund dieses Youtube-Videos vom Vorgänger. Der hatte noch ´nen langsameren Core i7-740QM und ´ne etwas langsamere GT 445M. Der zockt das mit "very High" Details und no AA bei 1280x720 und durchschnittlich 30 FPS. Noch mehr wirste für das Geld net rausholen, ein "echter" Gamer-Laptop kostet nun mal nicht umsonst ca. 1400 Euro aufwärts!


----------



## CyberLotus (23. Februar 2011)

Jo das sieht nett aus, danke.
Ansonsten hohle ich mir dann doch sb für meinen tower danke!!


----------



## eagle1989 (24. Februar 2011)

Termie schrieb:


> Wirf´ mal ´nen Blick auf das neue Dell XPS 17, kam erst vor zwei Tagen raus. Das hat ab ca. 820 Euro u.a. ´nen Sandy Bridge Core i7-2630QM und ne Nvidia GT 555M mit 3 GB Grafikspeicher. Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass damit Crysis 2 gut läuft



finde die Hardware für 800 Euro+ total überteuert für die Hardware und der Sandy ist net viel besser als nen i5 580. Zocken lässt es sich mit der Graka sicherlich auch nicht auf Höchstleistung 

Wie bereits erwähnt gute Gamerkiste musste 1400 Scheine hinlegen. Ist von der Leistung aber nur so gut wie ne 500 Euro Desktop Kiste

Mein Tipp: Kauf dir ein Desktop + Netbook, - kommt billiger bzw Iphone reicht mir z. B. fürs mobile Internet.


----------



## ReaCT (24. Februar 2011)

eagle1989 schrieb:


> finde die Hardware für 800 Euro+ total überteuert für die Hardware und der Sandy ist net viel besser als nen i5 580. Zocken lässt es sich mit der Graka sicherlich auch nicht auf Höchstleistung
> 
> Wie bereits erwähnt gute Gamerkiste musste 1400 Scheine hinlegen. Ist von der Leistung aber nur so gut wie ne 500 Euro Desktop Kiste
> 
> Mein Tipp: Kauf dir ein Desktop + Netbook, - kommt billiger bzw Iphone reicht mir z. B. fürs mobile Internet.



LOL so ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis habe ich bei einem gehobenem Notebook noch nie gesehen. Wäre, falls es ein NB sein soll auch meine Emfehlung. Und ein IPhone muss man auch erstmal kaufen ;D


----------



## Kaktus (24. Februar 2011)

Nur mal so als Hinweis. Eine Mobile 5870 ist so schnell wie eine 5770 Desktopkarte. Den Rest kannst du dir denken. Gamerlaptops sind extrem teuer, Akkulaufzeiten sind schlecht und die Geräte sind groß und schwer. Mobil ist man damit nicht wirklich. Ausnahme wre bestenfalls wenn du zwischen zwei Orten stetig hin und her fährt und so den Laptop besser transportieren kann. Für alles andere, einfach nur blödsinnig.


----------



## CyberLotus (24. Februar 2011)

Ne es ging nur darum das ich mit nem laptop in der tasche mit der bahn zu lanpartys kommen könnte


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2011)

Wie oft pro Jahr gehst Du denn zu ner LAN? Wenn es weniger als 6 mal im Jahr ist, isses billiger, wenn Du nen PC kaufst und vom ersparten Geld dann immer ein Taxi


----------



## CyberLotus (25. Februar 2011)

Ok dann nen sb tower


----------



## CyberLotus (28. Februar 2011)

Nochmal kurz: was haltet ihr von dem hier??
ALTERNATE - NOTEBOOK - Notebook - Acer TM 5542G-N958G50Mnss


----------

